
Ask HN: How do you create additional income streams? - fastdev
Nowadays it&#x27;s common for people to have income streams in addition to salary. It is even better if these streams are &quot;passive&quot; and do not require continuous involvement.<p>How do create additional income streams?<p>Is there a process that you use to find new opportunities to get additional income?
======
mseiko
Find a niche that needs filling. If you can write software, write something
that helps fill a need. You can then sell the software (or at least try to).
If that fails, you can embed ads into it such that they're not annoying. Most
people understand it. If there are ads, they'll ignore them, but it generates
revenue for you. Your skills and billboard space (your creations) are what
generate income.

If you can build something, do it. There will always be a customer, whether
they'll pay well is another question.

If you want to do it the blackhat way, churn and burn. It's the reason why the
internet is full of garbage now, why there are millions of blogs that talk and
talk but say nothing. Do you like lists? Write those down and catch someone's
attention, then backlink other blogs using keywords and SEO. Feed off of each
other's client stream, the clients being the soul-drained tube riders that
would rather click through a thousand boring pointless lists than talk to the
rider next to them. Then find ways to amplify that.

